# Reina, Baymule’s Horse



## Baymule (Dec 6, 2022)

I went to Kemp, Tx this morning, just south of Dallas. I bought a horse out of a kill pen and went and picked her up. 

I’ve named her Reina, it means Queen in Spanish. She is a 12 year old Missouri Fox Trotter, Palomino in color. Looks like her mane and tail is white. Dirty and a matted mess, that will need some de-tangling. She is skinny. Bony skinny. But she is not wasted down, just needs some groceries. I know how to take care of that.

There was a video of her being ridden bareback, with a halter and lead rope. She was very responsive and had a good stop, about all you can hope for in a kill pen video. She has shoes on, hooves aren’t great, but not bad. A hoof supplement and in a few months, her hooves will be healthy. I’ll get her a good barefoot trim, in a few weeks. 

Reina is home. 






Grass!!









Sheba was suspicious of this intrusion and laid at the gate, growing softly. Senrty, true to his name, watched. 





I walked her down the driveway and let her graze. 





The sheep came running up. 





Sheba checked Reina out, then laid down. Reina was accepted. Sentry accepted her too.


----------



## Baymule (Dec 6, 2022)

Reina is in the pen that was prepared for Cooper the ram. There is a shelter, a water tub full of fresh water and a round bale of Bermuda hay. 





In the comments about her in the Facebook post, was that she doesn’t like to be caught. I left her in the pen for awhile, then went to feed her. I called her name over and over. Head up, ears pricked, she was interested until I got close, then she walked away. So did I. I turned and offered her a handful of feed, she let me get close and she ate it. I got the coffee can with feed and rattled it. Oh yes! She was interested! I hand fed her a little, petted her and she followed me to her stall. I fed her, talked to her and petted her. Enough for day 1.


----------



## frustratedearthmother (Dec 6, 2022)

YAY!  You're not horseless anymore!


----------



## Baymule (Dec 6, 2022)

frustratedearthmother said:


> YAY!  You're not horseless anymore!


It sure feels good.


----------



## Mini Horses (Dec 6, 2022)

You need her, she needs you.  Perfect!


----------



## Palomino (Dec 6, 2022)

So happy for both of you! Can't wait to see her progress!


----------



## canesisters (Dec 7, 2022)

I AM SO HAPPY FOR YOU!!!!!!


----------



## SageHill (Dec 7, 2022)

Baymule said:


> I went to Kemp, Tx this morning, just south of Dallas. I bought a horse out of a kill pen and went and picked her up.
> 
> I’ve named her Reina, it means Queen in Spanish. She is a 12 year old Missouri Fox Trotter, Palomino in color. Looks like her mane and tail is white. Dirty and a matted mess, that will need some de-tangling. She is skinny. Bony skinny. But she is not wasted down, just needs some groceries. I know how to take care of that.
> 
> ...


OMG!!!!!!!  She's one very lucky mare!!! WTG!!! She has a kind eye ❤️


----------



## Thefarmofdreams (Dec 7, 2022)

So exciting!!! She's gonna be a beauty! And clearly already likes you. 😍


----------



## Bruce (Dec 7, 2022)

What are the odds she'll be healthy and properly filled out in a month or two? 

100% that's what they are!

Happy for you Bay.


----------



## Larsen Poultry Ranch (Dec 7, 2022)

Congratulations! She is gorgeous and I know you will get her back to full health in no time.


----------



## Baymule (Dec 7, 2022)

She lets me walk up to her now. I bought her horse treats this morning at TSC. She came to me when I called, not knowing about the treats. I gave her 2. Later I went out, called her, she came to me even holding a lead rope. I clipped it on the halter and took her in the yard to graze. Just a little at a time.


----------



## Finnie (Dec 8, 2022)

The people on the Facebook page probably had to catch her a time or two without the ability to be patient and slowly habituate her like you are doing. By the nature of things, she has had to be moved around a lot lately, which means catching her up whether she likes it or not. So nice for her to be home for good now!



SageHill said:


> She has a kind eye


I thought so too. I like her alert and inquisitive expression.

Oh @Baymule ! What a fun adventure ahead of you. I agree with the others, I’m glad you have a horse in your life again!


----------



## Honeybee Hill (Dec 8, 2022)

Oh @Baymule !! She's so beautiful!! Congratulations! I know you'll have her filled out and doing wonderfully very soon. 🐎❤️❤️


----------



## Youngfarmer2019 (Dec 8, 2022)

She's absolutely beautiful, she'll be real purdy once she puts weight back on again! So happy for you, Ive always been a horse person (not just a girl that squeals when she sees a horse... a REAL horse person) So i understand this is an amazing addition to your beautiful farm, hope she warms up to you, it sounds like she likes you already which is really good!


----------



## Blue Sky (Dec 8, 2022)

She’s a diamond in the rough but she’s rescued now. Congratulations.


----------



## Baymule (Dec 9, 2022)

3 guys are here to finish sawing up that enormous oak tree in the front pasture. I went to get Reina, openly carrying a halter and lead rope. Ummmm….., nope! She walked away, I backed up. I held out a treat. Walk towards her, she walk away a few steps, while I backed up. Forward, back, forward, back, until she stood and got her treat. I put the lead rope around her neck and slipped the new halter on. It fit perfect. 

Grass! While she grazed, I unraveled the mane ropes. 






One of the guys started clearing the fence row, I’ve given them the pines. The wire isn’t worth saving, it’s real old. 





The posts are old and rotten. They mostly broke off at the ground. 





I was grazing Reina close to all the chainsaw noise, then I moved her real close. She did ok with the noise. She got concerned a few times, but did good. 





I worked on her mane, untwisting the ropes and got one mat out. She still had a couple of big ones. 









 Walked her back to her pen, took the halter off and gave her a treat.


----------



## Youngfarmer2019 (Dec 9, 2022)

Baymule said:


> 3 guys are here to finish sawing up that enormous oak tree in the front pasture. I went to get Reina, openly carrying a halter and lead rope. Ummmm….., nope! She walked away, I backed up. I held out a treat. Walk towards her, she walk away a few steps, while I backed up. Forward, back, forward, back, until she stood and got her treat. I put the lead rope around her neck and slipped the new halter on. It fit perfect.
> 
> Grass! While she grazed, I unraveled the mane ropes.
> 
> ...


a mat splitter for dogs sometimes works well to get those more stubborn mats out of manes.


----------



## SageHill (Dec 9, 2022)

LOVE IT!!! She looks so happy and content grazing with you. She's very happy now.
Nice work on the mane -- a little at a time *  *


----------



## canesisters (Dec 12, 2022)

Everything go well with the appt. today?


----------



## Baymule (Dec 12, 2022)

canesisters said:


> Everything go well with the appt. today?




Reina only has a sinus infection. NO pneumonia, NO strangles. She hasn’t been sneezing or coughing, her lungs are clear, throat is clear, just a sinus infection. Then she was sedated for her teeth floating. Her molars, top and bottom, both sides had sharp edges. The vet filed her teeth down and now she can chew her food. Clean bill of health except for snotty nose and she got a whalloping dose of antibiotics. 














The vet and vet tech both thought Reina was a nice horse, just needs some groceries. 

Reina loaded right up and when we got there, backed out. I had a pocket of treats…..


----------



## Youngfarmer2019 (Dec 12, 2022)

Baymule said:


> Reina only has a sinus infection. NO pneumonia, NO strangles. She hasn’t been sneezing or coughing, her lungs are clear, throat is clear, just a sinus infection. Then she was sedated for her teeth floating. Her molars, top and bottom, both sides had sharp edges. The vet filed her teeth down and now she can chew her food. Clean bill of health except for snotty nose and she got a whalloping dose of antibiotics.
> 
> View attachment 94994
> 
> ...


Good that she’s used to a trailer!


----------



## CaliFarmsAR (Dec 12, 2022)

She’s beautiful 😍


----------



## farmerjan (Dec 12, 2022)

She has done alot better than most in her situation.  I think she might be a little "gun shy" for a day or 2 after what all was done, but it seems she has some common sense.  Her condition might be in part to the sharp teeth and not being able to eat like she should have.  Now at least you know that she is as good as she can be health wise and all she needs is love and treats and good food.  

Good for you BOTH......


----------



## Baymule (Dec 13, 2022)

She was glad to see me this morning. The vet tech showed me pictures of her mare’s transformation from skinny to slick, shiny and healthy in less than 4 months. She fed her Nutrena Performance horsefeed. So I bought a bag and will start mixing it with what she’s getting now, to switch her over. I’ll start her on it tonight. 

I slept late, to 8:00! Had a text from therapist that doctor signed papers to extend my therapy, could I come in at 9:30? Sure I can! 
I hurried through chores, changed into town clothes, scarfed down a bowl of cereal, NO COFFEE, and left. Had a headache from no coffee. Now, at 12:53, I have coffee . 
I got 6 bags of feed for the sheep, put in back seat because of rain. Unloaded, came in and got my coffee. 
Got a storm coming, sister called to warn me. Said it’s done a lot of damage In Oklahoma. Great. I think I’ll feed early.


----------



## Margali (Dec 13, 2022)

Glad nothing serious is wrong!


----------



## Baymule (Dec 16, 2022)

I’ve been grazing Reina in the yard and other areas. She is getting better about the halter. Son said to put halter on her before feeding her. No halter, no feed. So I have, amazing how she will let me put the halter on her so she can eat! LOL 

I grazed her in the yard for awhile today. She didn’t come to me, but didn’t walk away when I walked up with the halter. She got a treat. She was grazing and I slung the end of the lead rope over her back. She startled and tried to run. I petted and rubbed her, then did it some more. I jiggled the rope, she didn’t like that either. So I did it until she didn’t care. I reassured her often. I swung the end of the lead rope around and she kept a wary eye on it.  Has she been hit with a lead rope? Dunno. Is she stupid spooky and always going to spook and want to run? Dunno.


----------



## canesisters (Dec 16, 2022)

I just noticed the thing holding her chin up.  THAT is a handy little thing!
When my girls needed their teeth done the vet came to the farm and did it in the driveway and my shoulder was the handy thing holding their heads up. It's remarkable how HEAVY their heads become.


----------



## Baymule (Dec 16, 2022)

canesisters said:


> I just noticed the thing holding her chin up.  THAT is a handy little thing!
> When my girls needed their teeth done the vet came to the farm and did it in the driveway and my shoulder was the handy thing holding their heads up. It's remarkable how HEAVY their heads become.


It’s worth the trailer trip to take her to the vet so they can have all their handy things like that at hand. 

There was a tilt table for cattle, it was HUGE. Just never thought about a tilt table for cattle. It seems they need their hooves trimmed sometimes too. Never gave that a thought either. I’ve never known anyone who took their bovine in for a pedicure.


----------



## OneFineAcre (Dec 16, 2022)

Congratulations on your new horse.  She is beautiful.  I'm glad you found each other.


----------



## canesisters (Dec 16, 2022)

Baymule said:


> It’s worth the trailer trip to take her to the vet so they can have all their handy things like that at hand.
> 
> There was a tilt table for cattle, it was HUGE. Just never thought about a tilt table for cattle. It seems they need their hooves trimmed sometimes too. Never gave that a thought either. I’ve never known anyone who took their bovine in for a pedicure.


Eva had her first pedicure this past summer.  She had gotten long toes and all 4 (8 actually..) had started getting little cracks & making her sore.  I couldn't find anyone willing to bring a tilt for just one cow. ☹️
But I found a guy who does horses and goats and was willing to give it a try.  She pooped on him, peed on him (more than once) and kicked him at least 2x.  
He must've been kicked in the head during his horse or goat visits because he said he'd be happy to come back when she needs it again. 😳


----------



## Britgoes2market (Dec 16, 2022)

I seriously love these horse rescue stories!! Reina looks great and she is lucky to have you!


----------



## Baymule (Dec 16, 2022)

OneFineAcre said:


> Congratulations on your new horse.  She is beautiful.  I'm glad you found each other.


Thank you.  I can’t wait to see her after she has had enough to eat and filled out.


----------



## Baymule (Dec 16, 2022)

Britgoes2market said:


> I seriously love these horse rescue stories!! Reina looks great and she is lucky to have you!


Thank you. We are getting t know each other. She will look a whole lot better in a few moths.


----------



## Baymule (Dec 16, 2022)

canesisters said:


> Eva had her first pedicure this past summer.  She had gotten long toes and all 4 (8 actually..) had started getting little cracks & making her sore.  I couldn't find anyone willing to bring a tilt for just one cow. ☹️
> But I found a guy who does horses and goats and was willing to give it a try.  She pooped on him, peed on him (more than once) and kicked him at least 2x.
> He must've been kicked in the head during his horse or goat visits because he said he'd be happy to come back when she needs it again. 😳


You need to keep this guy!


----------



## SageHill (Dec 16, 2022)

Great news!!!


----------



## Baymule (Dec 18, 2022)

DD and 2 little granddaughters came in last night. I’ll keep them until Christmas Eve when we meet back up at my sister’s house. Before DD left this morning, we showed granddaughters the “surprise”. Reina got lots of treats and even when treats were gone, she hung around, soaking up all the attention. I’m thinking somewhere in Reina’s past, were little kids. She sure stood for lots of petting and hugging.


----------



## farmerjan (Dec 18, 2022)

The girls are getting big.  I imagine the oldest one is really getting tall.  She is a teenager isn't she?  
Wonderful for the kids and the horse for the next few days....as well as the rest of the menagerie...


----------



## SageHill (Dec 18, 2022)

That's the best "surprise" ever!  ❤️


----------



## Baymule (Dec 18, 2022)

Yes, they are growing like weeds. 6, 7, and 15. Teenagers make it understandable as to why some animals eat their young. LOL


----------



## Thefarmofdreams (Dec 18, 2022)

I'm so glad to see how well she's doing with you! She learns so fast, I bet she'll be a solid, reliable girl in no time.

I gotta recommend this diet, if you haven't seen it. https://www.hoofrehab.com/Diet.html It's mostly hay once you get her up to weight, and my equines do so well on it.  My qh is the hardest keeper ever, so he gets rather a lot of one of the feeds they consider safe  (triple crown senior gold, it's pricey by the pound but cheap by the calorie). But most horses barely need supplementing. It helps w feet and coat a lot.

I'm so excited to watch her "grow"!


----------



## Finnie (Dec 23, 2022)

Baymule said:


> Reina got lots of treats and even when treats were gone, she hung around, soaking up all the attention. I’m thinking somewhere in Reina’s past, were little kids. She sure stood for lots of petting and hugging.
> 
> View attachment 95072
> 
> ...


I think this is the best thing about Reina!


----------



## Baymule (Jan 3, 2023)

In 3 days Reina will be here one month.  This morning some time after I fed her, I went to get her with halter and lead rope. Ears up, she came right to me. I took her down the driveway and let her graze. I finally got the last mat out of her mane. She had several of those and this was the biggest one. I pulled 3-6 hairs out at a time. Been working on it a little here and there, today was the day.







This is Reina Day 1













Reina today at 1 month. I’ve just about got her switched over to the Nutrena Performance feed, another week and she will be completely on it. She gets 2 pounds twice a day. Over several weeks I’ll bring her up to 3 pounds twice a day until she is in good condition, healthy and shiny. 










The vet said to bring her up slowly. She didn’t lose that weight all at once, so don’t try to put it back all at once. Good advice. I finally wormed her last week. I noticed she was walking with her tail held up, not high, just up. She had been letting it lay flat. I took that as a sign that she was feeling better, stronger, so I wormed her. I wanted to feed her for awhile before I wormed her. 

We are making progress.


----------



## Baymule (Jan 3, 2023)

Her ribs still show, but not as much and I can see flesh coming back along her backbone.


----------



## farmerjan (Jan 3, 2023)

She is still thin but not as emaciated looking as she was.  And her head looks "better"... Going into winter she is doing good.  And she should be up to where being on grass will not founder her because she will not be eating like a house afire when the grass starts to really grow... Of course I just realized you will be seeing grass before we do....but still, she will be on the "right side" with her health and improvements.


----------



## Baymule (Jan 6, 2023)

A wad of matted horse mane…..





Plant look up on my phone says it’s this…….

Cephalocereus senilis, the old man cactus, is a species of cactus native to Hidalgo and Veracruz in central Mexico.[1] It is threatened in the wild, but widespread propagation and popularity in cultivation have reduced the demand on wild populations.

Cephalocereus senilis
Cephalocereus senilis.jpg


----------



## Baymule (Jan 6, 2023)

Darn it, the picture didn’t show up. Try again.

Nope, can’t get the picture. @SageHill how do you do that?


----------



## SageHill (Jan 6, 2023)

Baymule said:


> Darn it, the picture didn’t show up. Try again.
> 
> Nope, can’t get the picture. @SageHill how do you do that?


I do a screen capture to get those crazy things the phone thinks my sheep or dogs are. That ends up in the pictures and I use that to post.


----------



## Palomino (Jan 6, 2023)

So glad you are devoting some time to saving endangered cactus!


----------

